# Dymalux Pen Blanks



## hcooleric (May 31, 2017)

Would you consider DymaLux a Stabilized product? It is resin impregnated and comes in multiple colors.  I was looking to trade some blanks for finished products if anyone is interested.


----------



## MrResinBlanks (May 31, 2017)

Probably not much help as I UK based but would b me curious to see the product in question. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

www.mrblanks.co.uk
www.facebook.com/mrresinblanks


----------



## magpens (May 31, 2017)

Do you want to acquire finished products or are you offering finished products?

What finished products in particular, please.




hcooleric said:


> Would you consider DymaLux a Stabilized product? It is resin impregnated and comes in multiple colors.  I was looking to trade some blanks for finished products if anyone is interested.


----------



## duncsuss (May 31, 2017)

hcooleric said:


> Would you consider DymaLux a Stabilized product?



Yes -- I doubt you'd find any wood product more stabilized than this.


----------



## TonyL (Jun 1, 2017)

If you like DymaLux...Dymondwood is a very close second if not as good for pens, bottle stoppers etc. LarryC has some...they stopped making it..good stuff!


----------

